# What has happened to the Rally program?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A few years ago we wanted to attend the New Year Rally which was booked up by the end of August and I think a second rally was organised. Over the last few years I have attended many rallies including Peterborough where numbers became so great, it was unwieldy.
When I finally managed to check this years New Year Rally after being locked out by admin for a while, it was cancelled as only three people showed any interest. For the whole of next years rally program, at this moment I think there are five people showing any interest. So what has happened?
As a member of another forum where numbers have to be limited as the lists become full, I will have little choice but to follow the flow which I feel very sad about, having had the good fortune to have met so many wonderful people from 'facts in the past. So if 'Fruitcakes is not able to pick up the pieces we either join the two or three 'facts members or, as we enjoy rallies, have fun elsewhere.



Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

alan

we are looking at adding some new ones for next year, the show rallies I think are set up now, hopefully more to come, with better access through the site


----------

